# Where to buy bulk ammo..?



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy bulk target and practice ammo in different calibers..?? .38 9mm 45 acp.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

Walmart is usually the best bet, their pricing is pretty close to what you will pay on the internet. For 9mm and .45acp I get the 100 round federal bulk packs, cant beat price, especially with the quality of the ammo. 100 rounds of 9mm is 19.99 or so, and I think that the .45 is 29.99.


----------



## BenTpoles (Oct 1, 2007)

There are tons of websites out there. You will just have to go through them all and find out who has what in stock and what price. Slickguns.com should get you started.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you,

I have been looking at different websites for 1000 round bulk delivery's.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

http://gun-deals.com/ammo


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

here's another search engine

http://ammoseek.com/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

ilintner said:


> Walmart is usually the best bet, their pricing is pretty close to what you will pay on the internet. For 9mm and .45acp I get the 100 round federal bulk packs, cant beat price, especially with the quality of the ammo. 100 rounds of 9mm is 19.99 or so, and I think that the .45 is 29.99.


I have to agree. The price for the .45 ACP federal is cheaper than I can reload. Actually, today, it was $28.99 Im going tommorrow to see what's left.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I did use the search engines suggested and Walmart came out on top for cost per round.

Does the Gulf Breeze Walmart carry this ammo?

Thanks


----------

